# Baby Shaq from Greece



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Whatever happened to him? I remember him getting selected by the Clippers, and playing really well in the 2006 world championships. I'm kind of stunned he isn't at least on an NBA roster right know (well at least to my knowledge). Who is he playing with and does anyone think he will eventually reach the NBA?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

I heard he has been overweight hasn't been getting that many playing time because of it.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He has his own website: http://www.bigsofo.gr/site/index.ph...ng&PHPSESSID=3b460b95492f1ee6aa3fda57d3714650

:bananallama:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> He has his own website: http://www.bigsofo.gr/site/index.ph...ng&PHPSESSID=3b460b95492f1ee6aa3fda57d3714650
> 
> :bananallama:


Good find KAS!


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

joser said:


> I heard he has been overweight hasn't been getting that many playing time because of it.


I forget the exact details, but I believe it was late in 2007 when his team (Olympiakos) wanted to send him to a weight loss program. He refused their arrangements for some reason, and they stopped his contract, basically meaning he could neither play there or elsewhere, and wasn't being paid. I am not sure if that has ever been resolved, but the parties were at an impasse. 

Frankly, I think he was a little overrated as a prospect anyway. A lot of people catch on to the nicknames, or to the fact that he had some nice high-profile games. But in reality, he's pretty much another Glen Davis (although slightly taller). He has nice footwork and nice post moves, but has always been heavy and seems unlikely to keep the weight off. And his game is pretty limited to the aforementioned. He could certainly make the NBA, but not as more than a nice role player.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ If he's a slightly taller Glen Davis, that wouldn't be bad at all - rotation/spot starter in the NBA.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Didn't I say nice role player?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

True enough, though there are levels of role players. I really like the Glen Davis comparison though.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He has definitely the potential to play in the NBA and be a solid role player and low post scorer, but it seems like he is not willing to put enough work into his body to match his talent. Unfortunately he would have to because he needs to be in great shape to be effective and not get into foul trouble too much.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

And now a tangent, brought to you by Luther.

Those differing definitions, by the way, crack me up around this board. Someone will ask "can [X] ever be a star?" and people who might all agree almost entirely on how good [X] will be will argue anyway, just based on their different interpretations of what "star" means. Think of how silly it is to argue that someone else is wrong just because you created _your own definition_ for something, as did the other person. 

Baby Shaq is going to be great because he is going to make the NBA.
No, Baby Shaq will never be great because great centers have to average 20 and 10.
He will be great because he can score in the post, which is a dying breed of player.
No, he will not be great because his conditioning will limit him to 20 mpg.
But he will be efficient in his time on the court, making him great within his role. He can be a very good role player, which is great.
He will only be a role player.

(And so on. Everyone might agree that he would score 10 ppg and get 6 rpg in 20 mpg, and yet they argue. You get my point.)

I know I've been caught up in arguments about role players, busts, etc., and always end up laughing at what amounts to little more than an Abbott & Costello routine.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ You don't enjoy playing?


----------

